# Apache 500 Internal Server Error



## mr. k (Oct 9, 2003)

Building templates to a MT based system , I just started getting a 500 Internal Server Error the other day.  I have no idea what could be causing it (other then the general notion that it is perl) and haven't been able to fix it.  Here are a few info snippets:





> _the error message apache sends me_
> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator,  ---me--- and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...


and





> _error message written to /private/var/log/httpd/error_log_
> [Thu Oct  9 19:21:28 2003] [error] [client 24.223.252.22] Premature end of script headers: /Library/WebServer/CGI-Executables/mt/mt.cgi


I'm running perl 5.6.0 and haven't made any changes to the above listed .cgi file, and I think this problem arose around the time I installed 10.2.8. If any of you guys can help me that would be great, thanks.


----------



## uoba (Oct 10, 2003)

Have you tried reverting to the standard httpd.conf file? (As opposed to your customised one).


----------

